

Ask HN: Music APIs? - Jim_Neath

I'm looking for an API that gives me access to artist/album/song details and preferably images. Te ability to extract artist/album/song names from strings of text would be a bonus.<p>I'm currently investigating the Last.fm API but was wondering if there was anything better out there?
======
nimmen
<http://www.discogs.com/help/api>

------
ahmedaly
You can also use Amazon API. by using Amazon affiliate API, you can access and
search artist/album/song info.

